# Best Homemade Tools >  Adjustable height table legs

## EclecticNeophyte

I had an epiphany one day, and this was the result. Adjustable height table legs... Made (mostly) from perforated galvanized steel tube (there's another name for this stuff, but I honestly can't recall what it is at the moment...sorry). I purchased the tube from a local sign and barricade (road sign supplier) outlet.

The tubes are 2" x 2" with a telescoping section in the center that is 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" square tube. Both are available from the same source. I attached the telescoping legs to the table top with 1/4" x 5" x 5" steel plate welded to a 3" long section of 2" square tube (1/4" wall thickness). The rest is just a bunch of holes with bolts, nuts, washers, etc.. The sign post tubing is perforated with 7/16" dia holes every inch along it's length, giving 1 inch adjust-ability... The leg sections are 26" long, giving a range up to about 50" once fully extended. The table shown in the photos was set to approximately 44" from floor to top. This makes for a standing height desk or work bench for anyone 6 ft tall. But as I said, the table can be adjusted up or down as needed. Once assembled, it was found to be quite robust and stable.

-EN

----------

almarghi (Aug 8, 2018),

billster (Apr 15, 2018),

Duke_of_URL (Apr 7, 2022),

jjr2001 (Apr 16, 2018),

kbalch (Oct 10, 2014),

labhras773 (Nov 23, 2016),

RetiredFAE (Apr 7, 2022),

sossol (Jun 19, 2020),

Tom Bradley (Feb 12, 2018),

werdegast (Apr 7, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks for the idea. I've been looking around for ideas for an adjustable height laptop table.

----------


## EclecticNeophyte

Thanks DIYer. I'm not certain what analog to the steel tubes exist in aluminum, but if such a thing does, it would make for a much lighter weight setup. Laptops weigh next to nothing, so aluminum legs would have more than plenty of strength. It would also be a bit easier to machine...  :Smile: 

-EN

----------


## trevorchristiansen

Hey, How much cost of this setup? I think It will take so much time to adjust b/w sit & stand positon during work. what you think? I think you have to made some changes to adjust easily up - down position.

----------


## EclecticNeophyte

> Hey, How much cost of this setup? I think It will take so much time to adjust b/w sit & stand positon during work. what you think? I think you have to made some changes to adjust easily up - down position.



Hi Trevor,

Cost likely depends greatly on prices from local sources (i.e., in your area) for the materials. I didn't total things up for these, as it was a company expense, and a one time 'sunk cost' purchase. 

In our case, we have staff using them to hold up desks, and the traditional sort of legs were 4" x 4" timbers. Because we must follow ergonomic rules for proper working height, each desk potentially ends up a different height. 

Some staff also want/need to work from a standing position, others sitting down. Since we have limited storage space, we can't stack up numerous wooden legs for each height table. That means we're looking at purchasing new timbers (at approx $30 per table), then cutting to size, etc... Any waste or excess wood had to be tossed (no storage, remember?) which is very wasteful. Changing to different length legs, is also an issue as well; as it means removing a bunch of screws, sheet metal brackets, etc...(very time consuming!). 

So while the bolts and nuts, washers, aren't the most convenient; given our old way of doing things, they aren't the least either.  :Smile:  I also think they help make the legs more rigid, which helps with stability.  :Smile: 

-EN

----------


## DIYer

Thanks for the suggestion, EN! Not being one to build something for a singular purpose, I still may use steel just to make it a multipurpose table.

----------


## trevorchristiansen

> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Cost likely depends greatly on prices from local sources (i.e., in your area) for the materials. I didn't total things up for these, as it was a company expense, and a one time 'sunk cost' purchase. 
> 
> In our case, we have staff using them to hold up desks, and the traditional sort of legs were 4" x 4" timbers. Because we must follow ergonomic rules for proper working height, each desk potentially ends up a different height. 
> 
> Some staff also want/need to work from a standing position, others sitting down. Since we have limited storage space, we can't stack up numerous wooden legs for each height table. That means we're looking at purchasing new timbers (at approx $30 per table), then cutting to size, etc... Any waste or excess wood had to be tossed (no storage, remember?) which is very wasteful. Changing to different length legs, is also an issue as well; as it means removing a bunch of screws, sheet metal brackets, etc...(very time consuming!). 
> 
> So while the bolts and nuts, washers, aren't the most convenient; given our old way of doing things, they aren't the least either.  I also think they help make the legs more rigid, which helps with stability. 
> ...



Hi EclecticNeophyte, Is it possible to make it automatically switch between sit & stand position by just push a button?

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to EclecticNeophyte for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks EclecticNeophyte! We've added your Adjustable Table Legs to our Miscellaneous category, as well as to your builder page: EclecticNeophyte's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Adjustable Table Legs
 by EclecticNeophyte

tags: table, adjustable

----------


## ranger

> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Cost likely depends greatly on prices from local sources (i.e., in your area) for the materials. I didn't total things up for these, as it was a company expense, and a one time 'sunk cost' purchase. 
> 
> In our case, we have staff using them to hold up desks, and the traditional sort of legs were 4" x 4" timbers. Because we must follow ergonomic rules for proper working height, each desk potentially ends up a different height. 
> 
> Some staff also want/need to work from a standing position, others sitting down. Since we have limited storage space, we can't stack up numerous wooden legs for each height table. That means we're looking at purchasing new timbers (at approx $30 per table), then cutting to size, etc... Any waste or excess wood had to be tossed (no storage, remember?) which is very wasteful. Changing to different length legs, is also an issue as well; as it means removing a bunch of screws, sheet metal brackets, etc...(very time consuming!). 
> 
> So while the bolts and nuts, washers, aren't the most convenient; given our old way of doing things, they aren't the least either.  I also think they help make the legs more rigid, which helps with stability. 
> ...



. Great idea, If you want to make it easier to adjust, Google "pip" pin, or "sword" pin. One has spring loaded balls, like the retaining balls on a socket set ratchet or extension bar, when inserted into the hole the balls prevent the pin from coming out, you pull the ring on the end to release. The sword type has a blade pivoting at one end which turns 90 degrees after insertion and needs straightening to remove. Or you could just cross drill some round bar that fits and use "R" clips to secure,(much cheaper).
Hope this may be of use.
Doug.

----------


## kaso

Good idea.

----------


## Rocky71

"Telespar" is one trade name for the sleeve tubing used, but there are numerous sources for the leg materials

----------


## Vyronb

Nice idea. Most likely the company that made the metal for the legs was MSMetals out of Michigan. They make the bulk of the sign post material in the United States. It will be difficult to adjust the height but in most cases, you make it for a certain height and rarely change it anyway. I would make three changes though. First, use bolts that just go thru the nuts. Second, turn the bolts around such that the head of the bolt is on the outside of each table. Finally, move the legs under the table about 3 inches from each corner. This will help to keep from bumping it with your legs. Again, nice use of materials.

----------

EclecticNeophyte (Jun 20, 2020)

----------


## JohnMTO

Great Idea, here is what Ranger is talking about




Pip Pin
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q...EE5E1CA3F82E7F

Retaining sword pin
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Nylon bushings - bush to hole size in strut & O.D. of pin

JohnMTO

----------

EclecticNeophyte (Jun 20, 2020)

----------


## JohnMTO

OOOPPS space aliens got em



Sword pin


Nylon bushings

----------


## dgbreggin

The main brand of these telescoping perforated tubes is Telespar, made by Unistrut.

They make two fasteners for the Telespar product that could be beneficial to applications like this. 

One is called the "Corner Bolt". It is a specially designed bolt that goes through one of the holes and comes out through a hole in the adjascent side (not the opposite side). You can put a nut on it and fasten it with a single wrench since the bolt cannot turn. When tightened, it clamps the two tubes to each other very rigidly.
https://www.unistrutohio.com/tl070-e...-square-tubing

They also make a product called "Lock Pins". These pins slide into holes on opposite sides of the tube, and then swing down (by gravity) to a position that prevents the pin from slipping out. It is very fast and very secure, though it does not clamp the two tubes together.
Best picture I could find is here, along with the corner bolts...
https://www.unistrutohio.com/wp-cont...oad-tables.pdf
This page also shows a variety of brackets and fittings to assemble these tubes into racks and stands and signs and what-not.

----------

EclecticNeophyte (Jun 20, 2020)

----------

